# DIY jobs, do you handle them yourself?



## Manatee (Jul 27, 2019)

Do you make small improvements on your residence yourself.  I have replaced all the doorknobs with lever handles and the light switches with"rocker" switches.  I put in 4 ceiling fans and changed all the water faucets to the single handle type.  These are all things to make it easier for us old folks.


----------



## charry (Jul 27, 2019)

yep, im  the handyman now.....i have every Hat !! 🛠⚒⛏


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2019)

Nothing more complicated than replacing a light bulb.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes absolutely... My o/h does all the plumbing, electrics , Painting & decorating, gardening, car repairs and maintenance  himself... He laid all our ceramic flooring, installed our temperature controlled  power shower.. ..and done loads of woodwork and carpentry in and outside the  house!

I can also paint, replace bulbs, wield a mean screw driver or drill do the gardening, .. even saw up the logs!!

Today alone when he got home from work, he assembled a new tower fan which arrived today.. and also replaced a new hydraulic Strut on my office chair ..all within an hour of arriving home from work.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 27, 2019)

Nope. I'll do very basic stuff - hang pictures, change lightbulbs if I don't have to go too high on a ladder (we have 2 rooms with cathedral ceilings - I am NOT climbing on a 15' ladder and reaching upwards, LOL!).

DH is not handy at all, and when he does have to borrow one of my tools I chivvy him afterwards to make certain he puts it back! Otherwise he'll put it down somewhere, forget where it is and I have to hunt all over the place when I need it again - ggrrrrrrr.

We have been fortunate in finding several reliable companies to handle projects for us. We also have two relatives who used to be contractors, so we can use them as 'sounding boards' for prices and evaluating quality.

Currently have a 'small jobs' contractor firm handling a list of small projects we want done prior to downsizing. Woman-owned, very trustworthy, and goes the extra mile to make sure we're happy.

We first used her firm four years ago to help redo our master bedroom. I acted as general contractor, since we used a flooring company to install new LVP floors and a custom cabinetmaker to line our walls with bookcases. But the 'small jobs' firm did everything else, including the electrical - they installed mini LCD track lites which we purchased and their electrician (all her workers are employees, not sub-contractors) was the installer.

I had done all the research on the track lite system and went to a local store. Lucked out and the manager was our salesperson. His clerks are idiots but he really knows his stuff. He spent almost two hours with us turning a literal 'scrap paper line drawing' into a working layout of two U-shaped tracks, one at each end of a 25' room, with a total of 19 track lites on six-foot rails. He showed us light bulbs and how each had a different illumination effect, letting us choose what worked best for us. Because of the mirrored layout, one connector needed to have its polarity reversed (? I think that's what he said) so he said he would do that himself, and *label it *specifically for the electrician to install it at the correct intersection point!

The electrician had never worked with this brand of track lighting before but was very impressed and said he was going to use it for his own home since he had a personal project he was doing. He said it was the easiest system he'd ever installed - but even so, *it took him over 3 hrs.* Since we've never installed any electrical system, easy or not, LOL - imagine how long it would have taken us!

Plus, he looked over our electrical panel and said, "You know, I can clean this up for you. These breakers are good but if they date from 1989 (when we originally remodeled this house), there's better stuff now. Let me get some replacements and I'll do the rewiring. It won't take more than an hour, and probably less than that."

So now we have four free breakers instead of just two, which is handy since we plan to have them install garden lighting, which my DH is very excited about!

Yeah, we figure it's worth hiring pros that know what they're doing. Better that than tasking my DH to do it, and I don't get much thrill out of DIY any more than he does.

I will paint, however. I'm not fond of that either, but I do a good job.....when I can get myself motivated to drag out all my stuff and actually do it )


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2019)

Yup, I do virtually all of the maintenance around our place.  I have gobs of tools, and have been fixing things nearly all my life, so I can usually do almost anything.  About the Only thing I've had to farm out was when we had a new roof put on the house last year.  I find Plumbing, electrical work, vehicle maintenance, etc., almost enjoyable, and if it gets to the point where I can no longer do this stuff, that will be the clue that makes us sell out, and move to assisted living.  A couple of times, years ago, I called a repairman for some appliance problems.  Watching them work, and the results they made, and the price they charged, quickly convinced me that I could do a better job myself.  If it's something I haven't done before, a few minutes watching a couple of UTube videos quickly "educates"
 me on the best way to do the job.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 27, 2019)

Yes.   My husband and I are a good team; we keep things maintained.


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm very limited mechanically, so I hire a professional for almost everything.  I especially don't understand electricity & when I was 19, I was electrocuted while trying to fix something, so I learned.,
I'll change light bulbs but that's about it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2019)

I do as much as I can, but have accepted that there are things I used to be able to do that would no longer be safe for me to try, like painting the ceiling in my den.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2019)

I do most of the time...Also check/double check how to on Youtube...


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2019)

Manatee said:


> Do you make small improvements on your residence yourself.  I have replaced all the doorknobs with lever handles and the light switches with"rocker" switches.  I put in 4 ceiling fans and changed all the water faucets to the single handle type.  These are all things to make it easier for us old folks.


That is great.  I live in an apartment and I make changes but I'm not supposed to.  But when I have a problem like needing a new sink in my bathroom I'm not satisfied with the job they do.  The last time was the back splash.  It was ugly and made of arborite.  So I replaced it with tile I bought at the recycle store.  I also painted the walls again. 

Wall tiles are easy to apply.  And you can get spacers, etc. to make sure they are even and straight.

The grout part I thought would be hard but actually it's the easiest part of the job.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> That is great.  I live in an apartment and I make changes but I'm not supposed to.  But when I have a problem like needing a new sink in my bathroom I'm not satisfied with the job they do.  The last time was the back splash.  It was ugly and made of arborite.  So I replaced it with tile I bought at the recycle store.  I also painted the walls again.
> 
> Wall tiles are easy to apply.  And you can get spacers, etc. to make sure they are even and straight.
> 
> ...


 Good job, that looks nice .. that's another thing my o/h has done, completely refitted both bathrooms, and tiled them floor to ceiling...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2019)

DH is very handy about most things, but avoids electrical fixes beyond the most basic repairs (with my blessing).  He recently put in a couple of new toilets, is currently working on something with the pool filter, and together we applied some heat-reducing film on our west facing window.  (Wowsers, is that ever working well!!)  

We hire contractors for big jobs like our full kitchen remodel a couple of years ago.

Other than kitchen and bathrooms, we paint only every ten years or so. We have to hire painters, not because of the painting itself but because we have some large, heavy furniture that's L-bracketed to the walls (we live in earthquake country). It's no simple task for us to paint a room.

Kindly, helpful Youtube folk are happy to teach DH what he doesn't already know.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 28, 2019)

I do everything on my rental properties and my home except those jobs where the labor involved makes it silly to go solo. EX: Pouring a new driveway extension.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jul 30, 2019)

We do major work ourselves except for a few things. Since retiring, we took both bathrooms down to studs and the kitchen down to studs. We do drywall, tile, paint, basic plumbing. I hire out electrical and countertops. I'm in the middle of redoing the interior of the garage. Already scarified the concrete, started painting the entire interior, then will epoxy the cracks in the concrete. Then, rebuild all the shelving and reorganize.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2019)

I change light bulbs. Grandson painted the bathrooms, but I need the whole interior repainted.  I found a handyman who power washed the deck and re-stained it, so I may hire him.


----------



## JimW (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes, I do most of the repairs around the house. I can do most carpentry, plumbing (water & gas), painting and basic electrical work. The only thing I don't do is major electrical like running a new circuit, I'm just too worried of getting something wrong and having a fire. If I don't know how to do something, I'll watch videos on youtube and learn how. I also do all of the landscaping around the house and have a nice veggie garden every year.


----------



## martyguy (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes, I do most repairs around the house.  However, I no longer climb the 24 foot ladder to the top of the house for painting.  Either I've gotten wiser or older - I'm not sure which.  I do, however, climb a 16 foot ladder to make some exterior repairs.  Guess I'll have to hire a painter younger and more agile then myself.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 17, 2019)

It takes a lot of physical dexterity for  many of the maintenance tasks that need to be done so either my husband does it or we hire out


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2019)

My Husband does almost any thing needed in our house. Very rarely will he ask for help. I wish he would take it easy, but he insists on doing everything. A few years ago he built a deck for my daughter's house. He did a fantastic job.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 17, 2019)

I used to when I had more mobility. Not any more. When I first bought my house 25 years ago, I bought myself a lawn mower and gas grill.  Both needed assembly and I did both myself.  Well, almost...I had a little trouble getting the starter cord attached to the mower, had to ask a neighbor.    
When I had the guys building my deck, one of them stained the ramp they built last year, and I helped with the staining.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2019)

My husband has always done most of the home improvements and maintenance in the house, plus with the vehicles.  If he was no longer around, I'd have to hire a handyman for a lot of things.  I still do maintenance, house cleaning, painting, yard work, cleaning gutters, but being in my mid 60s doing some of those things while living alone might not be very wise.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 17, 2019)

DH does most of the maint work on our place. Any air conditioner work we hire out. Exterior maint and roof is handled by the HOA. I can do light maint, elec and plumbing, painting etc.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2019)

I do all the time under the guidance of my son. I really enjoy doing these maintenance jobs. The only time I get upset is when something is to heavy for me to move and I need help.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2019)

YES. Four years ago we discovered we had a rotting wall partially due to my husband attaching a back deck without flashing and partially because our builder put the protective paper on backwards.

We had to brace the top floor so it didn’t shift or fall on us while we worked. We had to replace windows, doors, flooring, some sub-flooring, sills, joists, walls, drywall, and insulation then add baseboards and window framing. We almost redid our entire back walls ourselves.

I have built a cedar greenhouse on my very own two years ago and helped built two sheds.

We put up a 6 foot privacy fence approximately  450 feet.

I do all the yard work usually which consists of cutting the grass using the tractor and Honda push mower. Weed whacking, weed killing, grating the driveway, gardening, picking leaves, trimming trees and bushes, clearing gutters, help cutting some trees or splitting wood, soldering some loose electrical joints, helping install ceiling lights, fixing drywall, placing 3/4 inch hardwood...

Note: both my husband and I are woodworkers and use a number of both hand tools and machine tools.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 17, 2019)

I come from a family Of DIY'ers,  I'm a retired carpenter and my house is 106 years old.....I don't like plumbing and I think my roofing/shingling days are over, or should be anyway......I do the simpler wiring tasks and all painting and any carpenter type jobs.  Appliance maintenance, of course but fixing something gone wrong with the furnace or AC.....I'd rather pay the service technician and know it's done right.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 17, 2019)

To the extent that my bum hip will allow, I do most projects around the homestead.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)

Heck no!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 18, 2019)

I panic whenever a diy task presents itself. i have DIYphobia.


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 18, 2019)

see next post I had a bit of trouble responding.


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 18, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I come from a family Of DIY'ers,  I'm a retired carpenter and my house is 106 years old.....I don't like plumbing and I think my roofing/shingling days are over, or should be anyway......I do the simpler wiring tasks and all painting and any carpenter type jobs.  Appliance maintenance, of course but fixing something gone wrong with the furnace or AC.....I'd rather pay the service technician and know it's done right.


I think we might be a clone of each other, a retired carpenter myself, our house is 125+ years old, remolded each room about twice, spend many hours helping our five children on their homes, and loveing it all.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Yes.   My husband and I are a good team; we keep things maintained.



That's Lorie and I... We always work together, and if we don't, for some reason it never works... We work on the truck, garage, house inside and out together, just not as fast as I used to be...




Ken N Tx said:


> I do most of the time...Also check/double check how to on Youtube...



YouTube is GREAT for every single topic YOU can think of, we use YouTube for all our backups for information...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 24, 2019)

Always a DIY. minor... major. not much bothers or scares me. A perfect example, my Florida house had a skinny galley outdated kitchen that the wife said "had to go". Jumped in with both feet.   While I was at it, a new tile floor throughout was in order along with some painting. Seems like one thing always leads to another.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 5, 2019)

At 73, I can still do most things myself, just takes 10 times as long and requires multiple naps


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 5, 2019)

I do a lot of DIY projects around the house. Actually enjoy it. I absolutely can not work with my hubby. His motto is,"anything is good enough," If you can't see it,who cares?" and "I'll do it tomorrow."I'm just the opposite. Things have to be done yesterday and as perfect as I can get it. Thank goodness my son is like me. We work well together and he guides me through projects that I need help with. Projects I just can't handle he will make time to do himself. I often wonder what the hubby will do if his recliner breaks.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> I'm very limited mechanically, so I hire a professional for almost everything.  I especially don't understand electricity & when I was 19, I was electrocuted while trying to fix something, so I learned.,
> I'll change light bulbs but that's about it.


I think it was Clint Eastwood who said in a movie:  "A man's got to know his limitations."


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 5, 2019)

I try to keep on top of the easy tasks -but re/repairs I always get someone in to do the jobs I cant handle.
Even though I have a son who lives nearby I cant always rely on him -maybe because he is working all day.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

I can tackle a few simple tasks about the home and if I need to call a tradesperson in I will and get quotes for any job I can't. I live solo and for the past 5 years have not had any major repairs needed doing. I have a couple of tool kits that I made up basic tools I can use and this is so handy.
My two Sons would do more for me if I asked them but I refrain as they are so busy themselves.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> I think it was Clint Eastwood who said in a movie:  "A man's got to know his limitations."


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 5, 2019)

Keesha - is that what you look like without makeup  maybe a little rouge next to the carrot nose.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> Keesha - is that what you look like without makeup  maybe a little rouge next to the carrot nose.


Yeah sure; as well as a sex change  ⛄️


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 5, 2019)

Oooops! I didn’t notice the snow balls


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2019)

I tackled a new task a couple of days ago....one of the toilets had a small leak.  I drained everything, and pulled the tank and stool apart, and found the "Wax Ring" at the toilet outlet was pretty well shot.  A quick trip to the local hardware store for a new wax ring and tank gasket....about $10, and a couple of hours of cleaning everything up, and wrestling those heavy ceramic pieces back into place, and so far, so good.  What a job...I can just imagine what a plumber would have charged.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I tackled a new task a couple of days ago....one of the toilets had a small leak.  I drained everything, and pulled the tank and stool apart, and found the "Wax Ring" at the toilet outlet was pretty well shot.  A quick trip to the local hardware store for a new wax ring and tank gasket....about $10, and a couple of hours of cleaning everything up, and wrestling those heavy ceramic pieces back into place, and so far, so good.  What a job...I can just imagine what a plumber would have charged.


That's great....if your toilet is 2-piece.  All mine are one piece & you have to be able to lift & move 100 lbs.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2019)

win231 said:


> That's great....if your toilet is 2-piece.  All mine are one piece & you have to be able to lift & move 100 lbs.


Mine also, my eldest son came over and wrestled with it!!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 6, 2019)

Some we do and some we call "Larry & his other brother Larry" to do.  Thank heavens we have a standing metal roof, so that's hopefully a non issue for the rest of our lives.  Larry & Co....They love the fresh baked cookies!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2019)

Not really. Hanging frames is about it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes..All the time... it's an on going thing around here.

We just finished our Laundry room do over...We redid our floors last year and saved this room for last.

I'm so glad to have my space back.....I can now open my dryer door without having to move crap....


----------



## Manatee (Dec 13, 2019)

Age takes it's toll.  I had a neighbor help me lift the new TV into the cabinet yesterday.  I measured very carefully and it is a close fit, but looks great.  I told my wife it is her Christmas present.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 13, 2019)

I do it ALL MYSELF!  I CALL my handyman myself and tell him to get over here pronto!


----------



## peppermint (Dec 15, 2019)

My husband does most of everything....He has been for 54 years....knocking down walls, making furniture, takes care of the lawn, plowing the snow, mostly fixing anything in our home and property if it requires....We did get a service for the summer, we have stones in our backyard near the Pool....The service is great....They get rid of the weeds and grass....(That's the only service we use) Except for our Air conditioner twice a year..
It's in the attic.....
My husband is getting older to do much but he does go out to the garage and made Shutters for the windows....I love them...
I don't have to put curtains up in the Living areas and our bedroom...He will tackle anything he can do, unless the roof falls in.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2019)

I change light bulbs and reset the dishwasher when needed and that's about it


----------



## Liberty (Dec 15, 2019)

We're sawing up a couple big  downed trees and burning them.  Talked about getting a tree guy in, but hey, we can do it...told hub  "just don't want another chimney tree"...lol.  He's a fire commissioner.  We had a couple issues with chimney trees.  

We both love to work around the property, "usually".


----------



## peppermint (Dec 16, 2019)

View attachment 84870View attachment 84870


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*We're in the process today of installing a new cooker chimney hood... , it's all in pieces  waiting to get installed, and hubs who is supposed to be on Christmas hols first in years, has been called into work today and tomorrow.. so goodness knows when this thing will be installed. *


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *We're in the process today of installing a new cooker chimney hood... , it's all in pieces  waiting to get installed, and hubs who is supposed to be on Christmas hols first in years, has been called into work today and tomorrow.. so goodness knows when this thing will be installed. *


Just keep jumping over the pieces  and pretend its all done 'n pretty, gal. Visualize, you know.


----------



## oldman (Dec 16, 2019)

Nope! I have the numbers for my plumber, electrician, carpenter, painter, whatever. Retired is retired!


----------



## Getyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

I handle most of these myself, for the house and for the vehicles. Anything big, like having windows replaced or roof replaced, I call in the pros. I like to give most things a try and if it becomes too much I call in the contractor.


----------



## old medic (Dec 17, 2019)

currently doing some light remodeling in the house we bought last year.....


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2019)

Yesterday was a snowy "stay indoors" day, so I tackled another household project.  Our kitchen sink has been draining slowly, so I started looking for a clog, etc.  Everything seemed ok and I didn't find anything in the pipes with my assortment of drain openers, etc.  Finally, I looked up the symptoms on UTube, and found reference to something called an "air admittance valve".  Bingo!  It seems that in recent years, most houses are built without roof vents for the plumbing, and instead, these Valves are being used.  After checking all of our bathrooms, etc., we have these valves.  The one under the kitchen sink was loose, and after tightening it up, the drain works great.  I did some online shopping and found all sorts of these valves at Lowe's, Menard's, etc., and next time we go to town I think I'll buy one to keep on hand.  The part is only $7, and is sure a lot cheaper than calling in a plumber.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 20, 2019)

Old man - what’s the driveline in your pretty ‘49 Olds business coupe ?


----------



## street (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes, everything but plumbing issues.  I built our home and have done major jobs with many contruction projects.  I do everything I can do.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2019)

street said:


> everything but plumbing issues.


Plumbing has been made easier with Shark Bite Fittings!!    
.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 6, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Plumbing has been made easier with Shark Bite Fittings!!
> .



and PVC pipes & connectors.  I was able to remove them all (underneath sink) to declog and clean, didn't even need any tools!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 29, 2020)

Things that are exclusive to my apartment I do usually with the help of my son. I've replaced doorknobs, painted (need to do it again) and had him install blinds for me. Right now I need him to change a lightbulb for me in my walk in and storage closets. I'm short and he's tall.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 29, 2020)

Apartment living is just great  ...nothing to do,  but pick up the phone and call the maintenance office.   ...  and if needed,    cell phone # for after hours and weekends.    They are wonderful here.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 29, 2020)

Do I do it myself?  Yes, damn-it!


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2020)

I do some yard work.  I got a nice "EGO" string trimmer & got rid of the weeds in my back yard - 1/2 acre.  It took 3 days with one day of recovery after each day.  I also do the hedge trimming.  But nothing mechanical or electrical & NO plumbing.  Mistakes are costly & dangerous.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 3, 2020)

A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects.

-Robert A. Heinlein

Not that I can do a lot of these things, but it's good to be at least somewhat self-reliant.


----------



## needshave (Oct 3, 2020)

I do all the repair and renovation on all the properties as well as the vehicles. My properties are historic so I do a great deal of wood working, electrical, plumbing and roofing. Currently welding wrought iron fencing for a 1850 Gothic Revival, tomorrow I need to start putting in a new garage door. A/C work is the only thing I don't do, IF I had the certs to get the material I would do that as well. Its tough to hire anyone to do anything.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 3, 2020)

I 'laid Mexican saltillo pavers throughout all of my gallery and patio. I' ve installed lights, garbage disposals, toilets, cast iron sinks, put up sheetrock, finished it out, painting, staining, a lot of wood finishing and tile installation.  tongue an groove ceiling, a HUGE concrete floor which I colored and made to look like huge pavers.  woodworking, woodcarving, made lamps.  Really don't care for gardening though!   

and Needsshave?  Your work is awesome!


----------



## needshave (Oct 3, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I 'laid Mexican saltillo pavers throughout all of my gallery and patio. I' ve installed lights, garbage disposals, toilets, cast iron sinks, put up sheetrock, finished it out, painting, staining, a lot of wood finishing and tile installation.  tongue an groove ceiling, a HUGE concrete floor which I colored and made to look like huge pavers.  woodworking, woodcarving, made lamps.  Really don't care for gardening though!
> 
> and Needsshave?  Your work is awesome!


Gaer,
 Thank you so much, you're very kind. I got a lot done today, Hopefully there is a picture below
Thanks so much for your kind words.


----------



## Bethea (Oct 3, 2020)

OH takes care of all the work that needs doing round here. Except for certain more serious jobs. Like laying new plumbing pipe underground.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 3, 2020)

I do everything so far, though if a roof needs to be replaced I would probably call up some local contractors. Age etc
  makes it smart NOT to be too silly.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> YES. Four years ago we discovered we had a rotting wall partially due to my husband attaching a back deck without flashing and partially because our builder put the protective paper on backwards.
> 
> We had to brace the top floor so it didn’t shift or fall on us while we worked. We had to replace windows, doors, flooring, some sub-flooring, sills, joists, walls, drywall, and insulation then add baseboards and window framing. We almost redid our entire back walls ourselves.


I’ve wrote about fixing our rotting back wall but didn’t show any pictures of it.
Today I found some. Unfortunately we didn’t take pictures of every section of the entire back wall but these show some of the steps taken.  Patio doors replaced with French doors. Kitchen door taken out completely which now has given us more cupboard space while renovating our kitchen.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> a HUGE concrete floor which I colored and made to look like huge pavers.



Similar to you,  we re-painted our cement entry way and then with gray paint, faked flagstone.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes, I have done all that the OP mentioned too.  However, I think it is time for a song...






Tony


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> That is great.  I live in an apartment and I make changes but I'm not supposed to.  But when I have a problem like needing a new sink in my bathroom I'm not satisfied with the job they do.  The last time was the back splash.  It was ugly and made of arborite.  So I replaced it with tile I bought at the recycle store.  I also painted the walls again.
> 
> Wall tiles are easy to apply.  And you can get spacers, etc. to make sure they are even and straight.
> 
> ...


Did you run a bead of silicone calk on your tile-to-sink top intersection? It does not appear you did unless you used a clear caulk.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Did you run a bead of silicone calk on your tile-to-sink top intersection? It does not appear you did unless you used a clear caulk.


No I did not because I set the tiles on grout.  That part never gets wet.  The bathroom sink is mainly to wash my hands.  It's different in a kitchen where you are washing dishes and rinsing them. 

That's on one side only.  The back part is molded.

I hate the look of caulk and it get's a grubby color after a while.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> No I did not because I set the tiles on grout.  That part never gets wet.  The bathroom sink is mainly to wash my hands.  It's different in a kitchen where you are washing dishes and rinsing them.
> 
> That's on one side only.  The back part is molded.
> 
> I hate the look of caulk and it get's a grubby color after a while.


Caulk can be repainted you know, so  easy.  or, You can get pre-stained caulking in a carmelcolor, or something that blends. (just sayin)


----------



## bowmore (Oct 4, 2020)

I am pretty much a DIY, but @Kayelle will not let me on a ladder.  We live close to an airport, and the small planes are not supposed to fly over our house, but they do. I found this great sign I am going to have put up on the peak of our roof. At my age, I will have the handyman do it.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Caulk can be repainted you know, so  easy.  or, You can get pre-stained caulking in a carmelcolor, or something that blends. (just sayin)


Caulking applied as directed on the tube is a messy result. No one can apply it evenly by hand. The only way to get a first rate job is to use masking tape first both sides and then caulk in between and tool it. Let it set and then peel off the tape. Then you have something.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 4, 2020)

My hardest DIY project was looking for a handyman.

Thank the Lord for Angies List.

www.angieslist.com/companylist/handyman-service.htm


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

needshave said:


> I do all the repair and renovation on all the properties as well as the vehicles. My properties are historic so I do a great deal of wood working, electrical, plumbing and roofing. Currently welding wrought iron fencing for a 1850 Gothic Revival, tomorrow I need to start putting in a new garage door. A/C work is the only thing I don't do, IF I had the certs to get the material I would do that as well. Its tough to hire anyone to do anything.View attachment 125964


Sweet. Now that is some ‘fine’ work!
Good job!


----------



## charry (Oct 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes absolutely... My o/h does all the plumbing, electrics , Painting & decorating, gardening, car repairs and maintenance  himself... He laid all our ceramic flooring, installed our temperature controlled  power shower.. ..and done loads of woodwork and carpentry in and outside the  house!
> 
> I can also paint, replace bulbs, wield a mean screw driver or drill do the gardening, .. even saw up the logs!!
> 
> Today alone when he got home from work, he assembled a new tower fan which arrived today.. and also replaced a new hydraulic Strut on my office chair ..all within an hour of arriving home from work.




So you would miss him,if he couldn’t do those jobs anymore holly......


----------



## LindaB (Oct 8, 2020)

My husband is extremely handy and can fix almost anything. In fact our grandkids always say, "If Grandpa can't fix it, it can't be fixed." Having said that, he is getting to the point of not being comfortable with climbing ladders or getting down on his knees to fix things. He also has back issues so we are hiring some workers for certain things. 
We also have someone who mows the lawn, weed-eats, edges and trims our bushes regularly because hubby has allergies at certain times of the year. Getting old...ain't it great?


----------



## needshave (Oct 8, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My husband is extremely handy and can fix almost anything. In fact our grandkids always say, "If Grandpa can't fix it, it can't be fixed." Having said that, he is getting to the point of not being comfortable with climbing ladders or getting down on his knees to fix things. He also has back issues so we are hiring some workers for certain things.
> We also have someone who mows the lawn, weed-eats, edges and trims our bushes regularly because hubby has allergies at certain times of the year. Getting old...ain't it great?


Linda,
Good for you and Him....It's fortunate you can do that. It's fortunate you can actually hire people to help, that's got to be a great help.  Sadly here, it is nearly impossible to hire anyone to help in any way.


----------



## bingo (Oct 8, 2020)

we've been hauling and dragging and shoveling for years...still at it


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

bingo said:


> we've been hauling and dragging and shoveling for years...still at it


Hauling and dragging and shoveling what?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 8, 2020)

Ok ladies, let me ask you a question.  

I am not a do-it-yourselfer.  I prefer to call in an expert and am happy to write the check.  

However,  I'm a decent cook, an outstanding dishwasher, good at housecleaning and I know my way around the grocery store.  

So which do you prefer, Tom Toolbelt the DIY guy or a sensitive-yet-manly type like me?  Let me add that instead of DIY I grind away as a work-from-home marketing writer.  That helps pay for the work around the house.  

Your call.  My wife seems to appreciate me cooking dinner half the time.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Ok ladies, let me ask you a question.
> 
> I am not a do-it-yourselfer.  I prefer to call in an expert and am happy to write the check.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you think it's always an either/or proposition.  I know some guys who can and will do everything, and some who refuse to lift a finger to help. 

Lucky me: My father-in-law taught my husband the DIY stuff.  My hubby worked for a janitorial service while in college and lived with a slob roommate in his early twenties.  At work he couldn't be skeeved out by cleaning dirty toilets and learned the proper way to do so.  At home, if he wanted the dishes washed it was easier for him to do them than to nag his roommate.     

I ended up with a sweetheart of a guy who's pretty good with DIY but is willing to call in the pros when he's out of his depth. He's also a good cook who willingly helps with household chores - he vacuums, washes dishes, shops, cleans bathrooms, etc.

Our sons likewise learned DIY and household cleaning, bathrooms included.

p.s.  The most important thing is that  you and your wife are happy with your arrangement and that you appreciate each other's contributions.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Not sure why you think it's always an either/or proposition.  I know some guys who can and will do everything, and some who refuse to lift a finger to help.
> 
> Lucky me: My father-in-law taught my husband the DIY stuff.  My hubby worked for a janitorial service while in college and lived with a slob roommate in his early twenties.  At work he couldn't be skeeved out by cleaning dirty toilets and learned the proper way to do so.  At home, if he wanted the dishes washed it was easier for him to do them than to nag his roommate.
> 
> ...



D'oh!  I forgot about the guys who do both DIY and household stuff.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 8, 2020)

LindaB said:


> My husband is extremely handy and can fix almost anything. In fact our grandkids always say, "If Grandpa can't fix it, it can't be fixed." Having said that, he is getting to the point of not being comfortable with climbing ladders or getting down on his knees to fix things. He also has back issues so we are hiring some workers for certain things.
> We also have someone who mows the lawn, weed-eats, edges and trims our bushes regularly because hubby has allergies at certain times of the year. Getting old...ain't it great?


Weed-eats?  Goats?  . Actually lots of places here that have large empty lots next to their business hire people to bring in their goats to eat them rather than mow.  It fun to watch a herd of goats chowing down.  Couple days weeds all gone.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 8, 2020)

I can do a lot of repairs around the house, but there are some that I just don't like doing, like working on our vehicles (other than oil changes). I'm not very good at drywall work, although I could probably get the hang of it if I did it enough, but whenever I try, I can't get the joints flat.

I'm currently learning how to repair guitars, which I'm enjoying. It's rewarding to take an unplayable instrument and turn it into something that plays well.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Weed-eats?  Goats?  . Actually lots of places here that have large empty lots next to their business hire people to bring in their goats to eat them rather than mow.  It fun to watch a herd of goats chowing down.  Couple days weeds all gone.


I guess goats would be more fun than a weed-eater! That's what we call 'em here in NC. In Florida we called 'em weed-whackers! Go figure...


----------



## LindaB (Oct 9, 2020)

needshave said:


> Linda,
> Good for you and Him....It's fortunate you can do that. It's fortunate you can actually hire people to help, that's got to be a great help.  Sadly here, it is nearly impossible to hire anyone to help in any way.


I understand. We are fortunate...for now. Who knows if we will be able to do it in the future financially.


----------

